# long lake gar



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

ive always heard about gar being in long lake and i confirmed it on sunday when i caught a 30 + inch gar on a chatter bait it was incredible. Unfortunately it shook off the hook while my girlfriend went to net it. Would have liked a pic. I plan to go back out sometime and target them.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I had the same thing happen last week, only on a Jitterbug. Just like yours, it shook off, but it felt good for a few seconds!:woot:


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

This should be moved to the gar forum.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea, this is an odd topic for a bass forum, but Im ok with gar.
A lot of people have a problem with gar; as far as Im concerned theyre out there, why not catch them. Theyre not my primary target by any means, but Ill go after one every once in a while, theyre definitely entertaining.
Ive caught several this year; the trick is to resist the temptation to set the hook hard, youll just pull your bait out of its mouth. They dont really hit hard; theyll take your bait and run, let them take some line and after ahead shake or two then start fighting. Some will fight incredibly hard from the get-go and others will feel like dead weight until youre about to land them, then theyll go berserk. Ive caught most of mine on lipless crankbaits.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> This should be moved to the gar forum.


Is there a gar forum? I didn't see it. I think the reason he posted it here was that he hooked it on a chatterbait, probably while bassin'. Same thing happened to me with the jitterbug. As far as I'm concerned, they can hit my baits anytime, they can really pull!:Banane26:


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes I was bassin' haha


----------

